
In Just 4 Hours, Google's AI Mastered All the Chess Knowledge in History - aaron_p
https://www.sciencealert.com/it-took-4-hours-google-s-ai-world-s-best-chess-player-deepmind-alphazero
======
ganeshkrishnan
The games are really weird. I guess it's rapid death or bullet games.
Stockfish gives up a knight for nothing in the first game.

Stockfish always plays with contempt on and it's very unlikely to play the
move; maybe Houdini would but even then it's an absurd move.

AlphaGo is playing moves which doesn't make any sense even in the opening. I
hope we get to see all the 100 games

